
What It’s Like to Be Accused of Being a Paedophile Because of a Typo by Police - nsgi
https://www.buzzfeed.com/matthewchampion/this-mans-life-was-destroyed-by-a-police-typo
======
loa_in_
The real WTF is that they ruled 60k£ is enough compensation (I believe some
case about personal data not removed by Google from results netted over 100k£
compensation), and that apology letter while accurate is pretty lazily made
with nothing really tangible to prove it's authenticity. It begs for something
like a barcode authenticity of which you can confirm over the web on secure
Police Force website.

